# Storing junk food



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Okay, we eat pretty healthy, most of the time, and mostly home-produced stuff, but...

I still love my junk food: Pepsi, Hershey bars, Frito Corn Chips, hot chocolate/flavored coffee drinks. 

I stored some pepsi in our root cellar for 4 years, then drank one. It was good. I kept imagining it was flat, but it wasn't. My sister is a diet-coke-aholic and has enough stored to keep her going for years! 

I put some chocolate bars in a metal can that cookies came in at Christmas time, and I stashed it in our barn in a dark, cool corner. That was a few years ago, and this past week I opened one and broke off a square and ate it. Still tasted okay. I found a candy bar in my dresser that I'd stashed a couple years ago, and while it tasted okay, it had oxidized and had a white color to the chocolate.

Corn chips go rancid after a while. I tried making homemade ones...ick! Guess that's something I won't have if the day comes when I can't buy them for whatever reason. I would assume other chips have a limited shelf life as well. I thought about oxygen absorbers to extend the life of just one bag of corn chips to eat about 5 years after the SHTF... :nuts:

We have cans of hot cocoa mix and various coffees, but someday those will be gone too. I don't plan on growing cocoa beans and I don't find carob to be a satisfactory substitute. We've stored unsweetened baking cocoa and sugar, so we can whip up some kind of treats from time to time.

Sometimes I think those Little Debbie snack cakes would be our best bet for long-term junkfood storage...they seem to keep forever! 

I know I'll be glad to be alive, but part of me will long for those things I'll miss.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Hah! I'm the only one who's going to admit to eating and storing junk food! 

:lolsmash:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I would gypsyesue, but I can't have it no more, sugar hard enough ta control, so I won't miss it no more then I don know.

Wonder if ya stored that stuff in vac bags an then mylar bags how long it would last?

Might have ta try that with some coffee, cause life don't exist without coffee!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry gypsysue - If I have one Hershey bar every five years I'm good. lol I don't care for cakes or pie either. (Yes, I know I'm strange ) I will fix one cake or pie for hubby and son each week but that is about it for junk food ... hmmm does cake or pie count for junk food? :dunno:

I do keep cocoa on hand for holiday cooking (gift baskets) but that is about it. 

Coke/pepsi nope ... (Pepsi is right down nasty ...imo) Coke for a upset tummy but I don't stock it.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Don't forget to save a Twinkie for Woody Harrelson, just in case you bump into him.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> Hah! I'm the only one who's going to admit to eating and storing junk food!
> 
> :lolsmash:


Nope!! I use those metal tins also. But mine are filled with Special Dark Bars. I LOVE dark chocolate! I've only been storing them for about 8 months so far, but as I eat and replace them I haven't seen any degradation in quality.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

We used to be junk food junkies. 

When I decided to try starting our food storage, I realized what a waste of money junk food was. I started making all of our treats from scratch, using the "basics" (flour, sugar, honey, cocoa, vanilla). For salty snacks, we have popcorn and I can make potato chips. When the staples run out, we will be in BIG trouble, and frankly eating cake will not be high on our list of priorities.

On a less serious note. I will surely miss the occasional run to Arby's (chocolate turnovers) and will definitely miss corn chips!:gaah:


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

I do eat junk food and could stop. The only thing I would miss is chocolate. I dont eat chips much, about a hand full of them once a year maybe. I do eat home made cakes cookies and pies. Yes thats junk food. How ever It dose not have the junk that manufacturers put into it. Is that an excuse? No Its just heather than Twinkies. Have you read the label? YUCKY


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Must be a CAnadian thing but I would miss my Canada Dry Giner Ale , I do have a sweet tooth but lots of maple trees for syrup, and have honey put away. May stock up on some other treats for the kids as they will need the comfort food more than me.....
Think hard candy would be the best also to barter with?


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a few "junk foods" put back for later just to bring a smile to a little one's face. We are not big sweet eaters. A candy bar once in a while. If hubby says he would like a cake or pie, I bake it, he eats one slice he's done,and then I have to give the rest away.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I actually don't store junk food.

That being said, I always have at least a month supply of soda on hand. I love my Cokes.


----------



## SaskBound (Feb 13, 2010)

My biggest issue with storing junk food in the house is that it gets eaten, and quickly! Instead, we store cocoa, chocolate chips, sugar, coconut, vanilla, etc - in a pinch, I'm sure I could come up with something appropriate. 

And GypsySue - that white stuff on your chocolate was just the fat separating from the chocolate solids - it happens if the storage temp fluctuates (gets too warm). It won't hurt you, and does not really seem to affect the taste, though the texture might change some. I would imagine it is possible for the chocolate to go bad - the fats should go rancid eventually - but stored in an airtight wrapper, you should get a pretty good shelf life out of it...


----------



## ditzyjan56 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Junk food*

Well I love cake, pies, candy, not much into chocolate but daughter and granddaughters are.

while I love cake and pies I guess I would have all the ingredients I would need with my food storage. chocolate will be in the form of cocoa powder and I can make lots of candies with my recipes. Potatoe chips go to waste around here even with 6 little ones around, the fruits goes first not the chips.

So junk food definately just our version of it.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm always buying snacks for 'game night' & the best prices i have found are on 'near-expired' product from some vendors that use a self-storage facility near me... storage facilities are treasure troves for alol kinds of stuff, it's also one of the many ways I make $$$.


----------

